# S.Lineola Mated!



## DMJ (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok so I mated my Lineola pair last night and finished this morning then later on in the afternoon I saw her throw out some white stuff from her back end which I think was the sperm...now does that mean she rejected it or he blew a large load in her? lol Do you think I should mate 1 more time?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL, im not sure Joe. Sometimes they do that and still produce fertile ooths. What did the spermatophore look like?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## DMJ (Sep 4, 2005)

Umm Im not Joe, Im David thank you very much lol. But it was a gel thingy so Im pretty sure it was sperm.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2005)

OOPS my bad, sorry David!!!  Not sure why I thought you were Joe, lol.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah, I have had that with my rubbys, and they still produced fertile ooths, so I wouldn't have thought it would be to much of a prov in your case. You coudl try and mate them again in a couple of weeks though.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2005)

I've seen that happen in several species. It's quite common.


----------



## DMJ (Sep 12, 2005)

How long does it take for them to lay an ooth?


----------



## Jesse (Sep 12, 2005)

> How long does it take for them to lay an ooth?


Depends partly on how much you feed her, if you feed her a lot over the next couple of days, she could lay in as little as two weeks or less, otherwise up to a month.


----------



## DMJ (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok so it'll be a month next monday since they've mated and no ooth...is something wrong here? she eats normally and does everything she normally does only no damn ooth!!! lol


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you re-mate them? Maybe all the sperm did get rejected...?


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

lol dave, I had the same prob with one of my rubbys, then all she did, was plaster some slabs of foam on the side, few days later, fell down dead. I think it was egg binding, has happened to a few of my species. But just dont know what causes it :roll:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Oct 20, 2005)

Well she finally laid a healthy ooth! I shall have nymphs in da future!


----------

